# ping on mute



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

while in the back ground , or while on bluetooth and say my sat radio is on. any work arounds. i have missed pings here and there.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Make sure the driver app is in the foreground.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Yep, something is wrong with the app! So annoying.


----------



## Christuber (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm having the same issue now off and on for 2 weeks. It doesn't matter if the app is in the background, the foreground or on the playground. I get no audible ping and no audible GPS directions. It makes waiting for a ping a lot more stressful when you are reduced to relying on your eyes only.


----------



## stt (Aug 24, 2014)

You will need to disconnect the phone as a bluetooth audio player. The audio is going to the car. Either that, or switch to bluetooth audio mode while waiting for pings and to hear the directions to the destination.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm having the same problem with my I-Phone 6. I usually run Uber and Lyft at the same time. I've missed several Lyft rides bc I don't see and/or hear the notification in time with Lyft. I don't usually get the "blue circle" ping with Uber, only a text box. I received audible pings just fine on my Galaxy S3. Frickin I-phones.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

the iphone if on bluetooth sends the audio to the car and if am using my sat radio and not streaming some music from my phone , dont hear pings, so i have to turn off bluetooth. which i find annoying and unsafe. now as for using other apps i have to make sure uber is in the foreground or ill only get a box message and no audible sound. this also sucks.


----------



## WestPalmEdge (Jun 7, 2015)

I eliminated this problem by using my Bluetooth headset with iPhone 5s and disconnecting Bluetooth to my stereo and I don't miss anything. By using my iPad with my verizon hot spot I can access all apps and Bluetooth music through my car stereo.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

No issues with Android.

I have all sounds Muted on my phone and still get the loud beep when i get a ping. I have phone paired with cars radio via blutooth to call PAX.
Even if im surfing internet, Uber app pops up and beeps nice and loud.


----------

